# Cost of interior trims through the dealer?



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

I ordered my Silver Gray/Imola with Aluminum trim. I'm wondering 2 things: 

1) Is this trim available through the dealer after the fact, how much? 

2) How much is the Antracite Birch trim through the dealer also?


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

I couldn't get the anthracite birch through the dealer. I ended up ordering from eurobuyers.com for $1200. It wasn't in stock at his contact in Germany (I assume a dealership there), so he had to order it from BMW AG. No word on ETA (but it will probably be several weeks)

If you want to hold on until I get it, there's a chance I may not like it. In which case, I'll sell the kit to you at a discount. You might end up having to wait for a special order anyway.

On the other hand, if you find someone who has it in stock, go for it!

I considered ordering the Al trim and selling it, but I think it only goes for $600 from the dealer, so figure you can sell it for less than that.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

m3again said:


> I couldn't get the anthracite birch through the dealer. I ended up ordering from eurobuyers.com for $1200. It wasn't in stock at his contact in Germany (I assume a dealership there), so he had to order it from BMW AG. No word on ETA (but it will probably be several weeks)
> 
> If you want to hold on until I get it, there's a chance I may not like it. In which case, I'll sell the kit to you at a discount. You might end up having to wait for a special order anyway.
> 
> ...


Yea, I like the alum, I would like to see AB in person. I'm a wk 42 build, any idea what wk they are shipping now? I know when I got my 01 330i, they were 4-5 wks ahead then..I'm sure they are running ahead too as my car moved up 4wks already!


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

turbo38sfi said:


> Yea, I like the alum, I would like to see AB in person. I'm a wk 42 build, any idea what wk they are shipping now? I know when I got my 01 330i, they were 4-5 wks ahead then..I'm sure they are running ahead too as my car moved up 4wks already!


I don't know about order weeks. I know they just shipped some 9/5 and 9/12 cars this week.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

m3again said:


> I don't know about order weeks. I know they just shipped some 9/5 and 9/12 cars this week.


Going down the assm. line next wk!


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

m3again said:


> I don't know about order weeks. I know they just shipped some 9/5 and 9/12 cars this week.


Going down the assm line next wk!


----------



## ClearM3 (Sep 27, 2003)

i was considering going to the dealer but I am going to hold out for carbon fiber ACS trim

money now though is kinda tight after all the mods i just ordered :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

I just ordered Birchwood Trim from Chris Crinion of Crevier BMW
after seeing a thread on it over at Roadfly... 
You might want to contact Chris and see if he can get the trim pices you're looking for as an alternative... 
:dunno:


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

steve dunham said:


> I just ordered Birchwood Trim from Chris Crinion of Crevier BMW
> after seeing a thread on it over at Roadfly...
> You might want to contact Chris and see if he can get the trim pices you're looking for as an alternative...
> :dunno:


What did that run ya? Any links to some pics?


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

turbo38sfi said:


> What did that run ya? Any links to some pics?


The Birchwood kit including 3 dash pieces, center console piece, 4 door pieces and the Step shifter cost me $618 plus shipping from Crevier to my door in Colorado... I don't have the pieces yet (ordered 9/18) so no pics to post. Will post in a seperate thread when install is done as I also want to post the car with new 17" M3 replica wheels w/ 17" Conti Extreme contacts...


----------

